# Авиация > Однополчане >  в.ч 27834

## shweik

конец 80-х кто есть ребята?

----------


## Charuga

Я! (Каспарс, из Латвии я был один, так может кто и помнит?)  :Smile:

----------


## Andrey Kuznetsov

Привет, Каспарс. Я Кузнецов Андрей. Служил в ПСО в 86-88 гг. Тебя помню. Можешь написать мне на e-mail: kuznetsov7722@mail.ru.

----------


## looshin

> конец 80-х кто есть ребята?


 Эх! Ищу своих, 78-80гг ПСО. Может есть ещё где нибудь контакты?

----------


## Александр Чернышов

> Эх! Ищу своих, 78-80гг ПСО. Может есть ещё где нибудь контакты?


А ты в какой части служил????27834или27834г????

----------


## looshin

> А ты в какой части служил????27834или27834г????


 а что есть 27834 и 27834г? Я начинал службу на Урале, Увелька. ПСО, в 1980 подразделение перевели в Кустанай, от туда и домой осенью поехал. 

здесь ещё информация

----------


## sandmann

Привет всем, служил сначала в ТЭЧи, потом в третьей 86-88 года.
Привет Каспарсу! Жерс - если не ошибаюсь.

----------

